# Finally, pictures of their parents!



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I emailed the farm I got these doelings from over 2 weeks ago and got no response back. I was browsing Craigslist today and saw they posted boer bucks for sale. I emailed about the bucks. Got a response. They say they sent me an email with pictures and all sorts of information, but now can't find it because they erased it. That makes loads of sense :scratch:

Anyways, I'm told the doelings are 90% Pygmy and 10% ND. I have no idea how they came up with the percentages. Here are pictures of their dam and sire. Any thoughts are welcome 

Dad:

















Mom:









They apparently got Dad to breed their does. Then rented him out to someone who wanted to keep him, so they took a doe in exchange... which is the Mom.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Aww really nice looking parents.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mom looks nigi to me...she doesn't have the face shape of a pygmy, dad definately has nigi in him as well...pygmy is a definate possibilty though because of his chunky looking feet. He looks ALOT like my Teddy  Their likely the opposite with "percentages" more nigi than pygmy,and with your girls being the agouti pattern, I'd say that one of their grand parents were likely the same color they are. :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

They're very cute!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh this woman, let me tell you. I've been around and around with her. She keeps giving me different stories. I have no idea how she can guess their breed lineage if the sire was purchased at an exotic livestock auction in DE and the dam was a petting zoo nanny in NJ. She has no idea what their parents were, so how can she give me percentages? When I asked, she got snippy and told me had I paid $600 a piece for them, maybe they'd have a better papertrail. Well, sh*t, I'd hope so! :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are adorable, regardless of any paper trail. I learned years ago that the only sure fire way of getting anything "purebred" is to get registered, just because they "look" like a certain breed doesn't mean they are and unfortunately, there are some breeders out there that "think" they can pull the wool over your eyes, or it's actually because they truly believe they have purebred stock.

I hope you found what you were looking for Shell, sorry I couldn't help you out more.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I didn't expect purebred or even registered, I was just hoping she'd give me a name of the farm/s the parents came from. Maybe what breeds each grandparent was, because she kept repeating the 90/10 percentage split.

Regardless of them being mixed, I love them to pieces and I'd never sell them. They're my first goaties  Liz, you've helped plenty! I appreciate it, really I do.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In the herdbooks with the AGS as well as the NPGA( National Pygmy Goat Association) they do not recognize percentages with mini goats, so really the only way you can justify percentages with un papered goats is if the dam was a registered pygmy and the sire a registered nigi...then you can say the kids are 50/50.


Example: Chief is Teddy's sire PB reg nigi/ Bootsie is Teddy's dam she is nigi/pygmy...her dam was an unregistered nigi and her sire an unregistered pygmy.... Teddy would be "untechnically" 75%nigi and 25% pygmy , regardless though, I know Teddy's bloodlines back to his grandparents on his dams side and have personally met his grandparents on his sires side but I would not pass him off as being one breed or the other...he looks nigi BUT I know he has pygmy in him too.


Ok...I confused myself, but I hope it sorta clarified the reason behind the breeders actions


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I know, I was just really irritable after that last rude email she sent. If something is a "mix", you should at least be honest about it. She's given me 20 different stories now. Told my Grandparents to their faces that she couldn't drop the asking price for them because they were purebred and she showed the mother. She had blood, sweat and tears into these doelings... blah blah. I'm obviously not a fan of liars :sigh: 

Ignore my ranting. I'm hot headed. lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Your does look quite a bit Pygmy but honestly, I see the sire being like 1/2 or 3/4 ND and the doe probably 1/4 or 1/2 ND. You can get your girls registered through the NPGA through a thing called progeny testing. http://www.npga-pygmy.com/services/co_p ... esting.asp It's very costly, but may be worth it if you want to breed for registered animals.

There's also NMGA you can get them registered through. I do not use this registry, but it seems OK. http://www.nmga.net/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Rowdy. I think I might look into the National Miniature Goat Association site. If they're mixed, it says I can at least register them in the Foundation listings.

Question - Are tattoos required on all animals? These doelings have no tattoos, but they came with plastic ear tag numbers. Would I need to tattoo consecutive kids from our farm?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. For Scrapie now it is madatory that you tattoo. Now if you don't want ear tags (I refuse to put them in my pygmies) you can talk to a Vet or a local breeder about actual tattooes. They can tattoo the numbers and letters that are on the tag straight into the ear so the tags don't rip the ears. :wink:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh alright, so these ear tag numbers are legit? Would a regular tattoo gun work or does it need to be special? I ask because my brother has a friend that tattoos for a living. I doubt he'd mind a trip to the farm. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NMGA is a registry available for cross mini's... I registered Chief through them as a friend of mine had unregistered nigi does she had bred with him and wanted to be able to register the kids. Though Chief is registered with AGS and NDGA....NMGA registered him as a "foundation" goat. Yes, if you register your goats and want to register the kids, you will need to tattoo the kids.


The plastic tags are either a Scrapie tag or just a way the breeder identified the kids.

As far as the use of a "tattoo" gun, I use something similar to put my herd tat and birth year/# in goatie ears....a steady hand is needed and a firm hold of the goatie as well.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I should probably just upload a picture because it'd make more sense... but I'm an idiot.

The ear tags are small and white. They have silver reflective writing. "US PA3644 0095 Unlawful to Remove". Neither were placed in their ears.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds like a Scrapies tag.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Next random hairbrained question  When I register them, do I list them as MY farm or the farm I bought them from? That probably sounds really dumb :-x


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

For Scrapie or actual registration?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I already have their ear tags... but the farm I got them from didn't register them. I registered my herd name last night and was waiting until it cleared to register the girls. Do I register them under their farm name or mine? I'm not sure if I can put them under their own farm name, can I?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Since the people you purchased them from are not members, then I believe they will go under your herdname. But I would verify that with someone on the NMGA board. :wink:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, there are additional sections for information on their parentage. I'll add the ear tag numbers that I have and let NMGA decide where to place them. They'll probably place in the Foundation Herdbook, but at least their babies bred to a Purebred will make their grandkids Purebred registerable.


----------

